

Copenhagen Suborbitals Release Snowmix, an Open Source Video Mixer - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/10/copenhagen-suborbitals-release-snowmix-an-open-source-video-mixer/

======
mixmax
I'm the guy that initiated the Stream team and is leading it. Here are a few
clarifications:

\- Technically the streamteam isn't a part of Copenhagen Suborbitals, but
rather a part of the support organization Copenhagen Suborbitals Support. The
streaming initiative was set in motion to capture more viewers and members of
the support organization.

\- The primary reason we created this software wasn't that the videomixing
needed to be done at sea - it's a bit more complicated than that. Launches are
done in the Baltic Sea, 30-40 km. east of the Danish island Bornholm. In order
to stream live we managed to get a wi-fi connection going from Bornholm to the
mission control ship 40 kilometers away, but we couldn't reliably get enough
bandwidth to stream all our camera positions to Bornholm. Furthermore internet
connection on Bornholm is not very good. The result being that we needed to do
the videomixing at sea. Only problem was that the broadcast studio, and thus
the people that need to do the vdeomixing, were placed in Copenhagen. The
result being this videomixer where we can send two streams from the launch
site at sea: the livefeed and a mosaiq of available camera positions. The
studio in Copenhagen can then remotely mix the livefeed based on the mosaiq
using a webbased interface, or a commandline.

Here's a blogpost Peter (the author of snowmix) wrote about it:
<http://raketvenner.dk/?p=689>

We have more great stuff in the works for next years launches including
autonomus vessels with cameras, video overlays with live telemetry data from
the rocket, and probably more great geeky stuff!

If you want to join us send me an e-mail, it's in my profile. Nobody gets paid
but it's damn fun! And rockets!

------
adulau
It looks pretty interesting to do the video mixing at the source.

I would just recommend the developers to use GitHub instead of
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/snowmix/>. That would ease the contributions.

